# Jeep wannabe



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm intensely looking for a 2000-2002 TJ to add to my Chevy 2500 for this year. May have found an '02 "X" model with low miles. From what I've read so far this is just a trim difference between the Sport and Sahara models right? No difference in axle weight ratings that I would need to be concerned about? I'll be putting a 7' BOSS Sport Duty on it and my dealer has already given me the pre-season price so I need to get moving on this. The X I'm looking at has 32K miles and also looking at a 98 Sport with 86k miles. There is a significant diff. in price between the two of course so any pointers or advice with the minimal amount of info I've given you would be greatly appreciated.

KB


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

I also forgot, the 02 X has a 3 inch suspension lift and 33x12.5 tires. Will this be an issue at install? Thanks,

KB


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The tires and lift will be an issue for 2 reasons
1. unless the previous owner changed the differential gears for the bigger tires it will be like driving without a first gear. Also without changing the speedo gear the the speedo will read low by ~30% and the mileage will be low by that number also

2. the hight (about 4 1/2 inches) of the frame may make the plow sit wrong on the ground and wear out the outside of the cutting edges.

3. it is VERY unlikely that the tires will work for plowing. Mud tires are the worst for snow. (according to BF Goodrich there AT tire is better in snow than there MT tire)


----------



## fortywinks (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Plowmeister. The seller told me its a small lift, but by the pictures one of my co-workers thinks its three inches, i guess he's an expert with three inches lol. The tires are AT but I'll ask the seller about the gearing and the speedo. The low miles are attractive and otherwise the jeep looks in great shape. But, this will be a plow vehicle from Nov. thru March so I need it to meet that objective first, then fun top down summer driving. I'll keep looking if I can't get some better answers from the seller. Thanks for your input Professor Plowmeister.

KB


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have a bone stock 2000 sahara i would sell. 99,000 gentle miles. i would like $8,500 but let me know.


----------

